# DWA handling



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, ive been thinking about getting a dwa for a while now, does any1 know the closest place to hull that i could get some dwa handling training?
the other question is what are the chances of geting a dwa if im in rented accomodation? im guessing id have to be a homeowner 2 get 1 wouldnt i?
Cheers
squirl


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

You may get a pm form someone in your area who may help...good luck with that.

As for DWA in rented accommodation I understand that Local Authority Housing Associations do not allow it but private landlords may.. though to be serious probably not.

I know of at least one DWA licence holder who had to buy his home to get a valid DWAL


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Cheers, hopefully il see something back for the handling thing. to be honest even if i could get a dwal in rented id rather wait until im in my own house so i dont have to move often or unexpectedly, it makes more sence and it means im less likely to be bit through moving aswell. im not going to rush into geting one anyways, unless there becoms a shortage of gaboons, then il have to rush :lol2:.
cheers
squirl


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

squirl said:


> unless there becoms a shortage of gaboons, then il have to rush :lol2:.
> cheers
> squirl


 
Not going to happen, the staffie of the venomous snake world :2thumb:

*dons flame proof suit*


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Mason said:


> Not going to happen, the staffie of the venomous snake world :2thumb:
> 
> *dons flame proof suit*


PMSL:lol2::lol2:


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Are they realy that common? might think twice then, dont want to be synonymus with chavs :lol2:.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

they are one of 'those' species that seems to attract the "I wanna hot innit" crowd. King cobras, various other cobras and the gabbie are those that seem to have a lot of non venomous keeping fans.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

gutted, its one of those things, damn chavs spoiling it for everyone hehe.
its one viper that ever since i saw one in a book when i was a kid was fascinated with the markings and the overall size and girth. 
there are a few other things that i was toying with such as a cottonmouth, i found one on the gator trail in gatorland in florida 10 years ago and i was quite impressed. obviously i didnt handle it but i wanted to coz i was 15 and stupid.


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

oh the ACTUAL keepers of these species I have nothing against, and i'm not knocking them, it's just gabbeis are one of those species that everyone says "i'd love on" or "they are my favorite" when the reality is they know nothing about them, either think they are pretty or cool or both. I think it's the "massive fang" thing.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah i know what you mean, i guess theres 'those' people no matter what your interest is. i think alot of these people who have them to be "cool" will also be the ones who get them without dwal's from those dodgy places that there are.


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Mason said:


> oh the ACTUAL keepers of these species I have nothing against, and i'm not knocking them, it's just gabbeis are one of those species that everyone says "i'd love on" or "they are my favorite" when the reality is they know nothing about them, either think they are pretty or cool or both. I think it's the "massive fang" thing.


 
So true, until they find out how far the fang goes into their skin when it bites em.


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

hehe true, and how much it could envenomate them!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

wonder what happened to the fella in the states who got tagged in the face by one?


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

paulrimmer69 said:


> wonder what happened to the fella in the states who got tagged in the face by one?


A very fat head at least!


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

i cant begin to imagine the state of him if he has survived!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Found this on the web

*WINNIPEG SUN (Manitoba) 02 November 08 Snake buff has regrets - Sorry for causing fear (Rob Nay) 
A man who almost died after one of the world's most venomous snakes bit him in the face told the Winnipeg Sun he's sorry for the fear the incident caused. 
"I wanted to put out an apology to the public and my friends and family for the scare," said Gerry Brown, 32. 
On Oct. 19, Brown was bitten on the bottom lip by a West African gaboon viper, which was in his possession at the time in Winnipeg. 
"I was just a little overconfident and complacent and went to take some pictures and messed up," he said, adding the snake had been in his possession for just over a month. 
Brown, an snake enthusiast for more than 10 years, was taking pictures of the snake outside its cage when he said he got too close to the normally docile snake, which bit him on the lip. 
"She just nipped me," he said. 
He quickly locked it back up in its cage and began trying to squeeze the venom out of his lip. 
"I was definitely panicky, but you want to keep your heart rate as calm as possible so the venom doesn't spread," said Brown. 
He called his girlfriend and she drove him to the hospital, where he told staff what had happened. 
Brown's lip had swollen considerably and he later blacked out. 
Hospital staff worked to save his life while friends contacted Bry Loyst, the owner of a reptile zoo in Ontario who co-ordinated the shipment of antivenin used to treat and save Brown from death. 
"I'm very thankful for how they treated me," he said. 
Brown's friends destroyed the snake after the incident, Brown said. 
He had bought the animal a few weeks before from a man he met. 
"I think they're a beautiful snake. I still do," Brown said. "I do not blame the snake -- I blame myself." 
The creature itself was less than a year old and measured about 12 inches. 
"I named her Daisy. I thought if she ever catches me I'll be pushing up daisies," said Brown. 
He said he owned snakes in the past and took precautions to keep Daisy locked up and carefully handled her prior to the recent bite attack. 
After only two days in hospital, Brown was released. 
"I've got a minor scar in my lip but that's it, thank God," he said. 
About eight years ago Brown was bitten by a rattlesnake and he said the recent encounter with another venomous snake has changed his mind forever about owning them. "I'm retired from owning snakes," said Brown. 
He now faces a possible fine for violating a bylaw restricting or prohibiting exotic creatures in Winnipeg. 
"I made a bad decision," said Brown.
_________________*


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

to say he was lucky is an understatment! shame about the snake tho, yet again an animal is made to pay for its owners stupidity, cheers for finding that btw


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Hmmm, another person falls foul of the "fat, slow, docile snake" syndrome.


----------



## AZUK (Jul 9, 2007)

Personaly I would not concider a Gaby as First Hot, altough they can give the impression that they are Docile and chilled they really are a time bomb, not the eseyest to handle (by that I mean with the relivent equipment) as they are a heavy boddied snake.


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Mason said:


> they are one of 'those' species that seems to attract the "I wanna hot innit" crowd. King cobras, *various other cobras* and the gabbie are those that seem to have a lot of non venomous keeping fans.


Oh, cheers.............best I get myself a tracksuit, some "prison white" trainers and a couple of sovereign rings then. Do Midwest do their tongs in Burberry check?


----------



## squirl (Jan 1, 2009)

any1 had experience with Trimeresurus albolabris? theres a breeding trio in a shop near me.
come to hull, you'll find all the chav requirements you will ever need! we are crawling with them.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh, cheers.............best I get myself a tracksuit, some "prison white" trainers and a couple of sovereign rings then. Do Midwest do their tongs in Burberry check?


Sounds like someone has seen my photofit!!!!!!

I've sure the guys at Midwest will do any fancy finish on their "Tongs"....especially the burberry stylee:lol2::lol2::lol2:

_Now then I'm off out to get my next big set of tattoo's, shave my head, put on the bling and take the F*ck off big dog (A Rotti cross) out for a dump...
_


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

squirl said:


> any1 had experience with Trimeresurus albolabris? theres a breeding trio in a shop near me.
> come to hull, you'll find all the chav requirements you will ever need! we are crawling with them.


They're much the same as the other members of the genus, quite irritable tho'


----------

